

Half of Google's products are still in 'beta' - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/google-s-favorite-word-half-of-its-products-are-still-in-beta-

======
floozyspeak
Half of Google's products are in 'beta' and will stay that way. The future web
is and will be never finished. Conditioning the consumer to accept unfinished,
unrefined, ever evolving, sometimes down, mostly up and operational, that's
the future state Google will always communicate.

~~~
fromedome
I agree. So why bother with the label in the first place?

~~~
floozyspeak
Cause its groovy? It says don't yell at me for something that's not done yet.
Its like delivering not finished pizza, you got issues, well duh, of course
you do, its not finished yet.

